# Birds in neighborhood park



## anand (Oct 25, 2012)

These were shot in the neighborhood park I frequent for my birding. 
Canon 7D

_*Shikra was shot with this EXIF:*_
Shutter Speed 1/125
Aperture Value 5.6
ISO Speed	200
Lens	EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Focal Length	340.0mm

_*Owlet was shot with this EXIF:*_
Shutter Speed 1/60
Aperture Value 5.6
ISO Speed	200
Lens	EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Focal Length	400.0mm


----------



## DJD (Oct 25, 2012)

anand,
These are great. Thanks for sharing. I'm thinking about getting a 100-400. Tell me, how do you like yours?
Cheers,
djd


----------



## anand (Oct 26, 2012)

DJD said:


> anand,
> These are great. Thanks for sharing. I'm thinking about getting a 100-400. Tell me, how do you like yours?
> Cheers,
> djd



This is a great lens. Has been with me for a year now. All my wild life and birding is done with this.


----------



## Ryan708 (Oct 26, 2012)

Shots like this make me want a 100-400. are these cropped at all? and tripod or no? great shots!


----------



## anand (Oct 26, 2012)

Ryan708 said:


> Shots like this make me want a 100-400. are these cropped at all? and tripod or no? great shots!



Only the Owlet was cropped by about 40%. I use a Manfrotto mono-pod on my walks. The Owlet was shot at 1/60 with reasonable sharpness.


----------



## coreyhkh (Oct 26, 2012)

nice finds, your lucky to find a any owl I never see them.


----------



## anand (Oct 28, 2012)

Vulture


----------

